# Live To Tell



## Rifleman62 (15 Dec 2015)

http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/live-to-tell-history-docuseries-peter-berg-military-1201661104/

US History channel.

History Channel Greenlights Military Docuseries from Peter Berg

December 14, 2015 - Elizabeth Wagmeister

History has greenlit a new military docuseries “Live to Tell,” which gives first-person accounts of recent U.S. Special Operations Forces missions in the War of Terror, Variety has learned.

Hailing from Peter Berg’s unscripted shingle Film 45, History has ordered eight hourlong episodes of the docuseries, which premieres Sunday, Jan 10 at 10:00 p.m.

The raw stories will be told by those who experienced the front lines of the ongoing War on Terror, highlighting the triumphs and sacrifices the United States Special Operations Forces have endured on the battlefields of Afghanistan and Iraq. Each episode will include archival footage and original cinematic sequences to complement the storytelling.

Berg, the creator of “Friday Night Lights,” helmed Mark Wahlberg’s 2013 film “Lone Survivor,” which was based on a real-life Navy Seal’s story. That account will also be included in “Live to Tell.”

Along with Berg,  Matt Goldberg and Brandon Carroll will exec produce with History’s Matt Ginsburg and Paul Cabana.

Watch a first look at “Live to Tell:” (at link) and http://www.history.com/shows/live-to-tell/videos/live-to-tell-preview


----------

